# Is there an option to (permamently) ignore certain sections when searching or looking at what's new?



## User (28 Nov 2011)




----------



## jay clock (28 Nov 2011)

Sadly no. I am really appreciative of all the work Shaun does, but for me this a big disincentive. I am 99% of the time not interested in commuting videos of people being carved up, public sector pensions, tea, posting something untrue about the poster above, and most of the non-cycling stuff. With the old forum I could block the Cafe etc and then do a "what's new" with reasonable confidence that what came up would relate to cycling. Just as a rough guide, 11 of the 25 currently listed new postings are ones I would like to block. So if Shaun can permit this I would be very happy.


----------



## Muddyfox (28 Nov 2011)

Is there also a way that you dont have to see all 30 different sections on the main page ? i only look in about 5 of them


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

A "block forums from what's new" is on my add-on shopping list once I've completed the migration of all the previous data, and I would hope, in the longer term it will become part of the core.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Manonabike (29 Nov 2011)

So far, if I'm honest, the only thing I prefer in the new software is the list of "what's new" ..... the old software was full of repeated posts. The old software was pretty good and so far I don't the benefit of the migration to this software.

My apologies if my views are not what some people want to hear, but they are honest views.


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Nov 2011)

I agree Man on a bike .. its all a bit to gimmicky and childish for me

Points and Trophys ? i would imagine that most people come on here to talk about cycling and could'nt really give a toss about all the gimmiky stuff


----------



## Davidc (29 Nov 2011)

Muddyfox said:


> I agree Man on a bike .. its all a bit to gimmicky and childish for me
> 
> Points and Trophys ? i would imagine that most people come on here to talk about cycling and could'nt really give a toss about all the gimmiky stuff


 
Points and trophies are easy to ignore, but I agree.

I'll look forward to the forum blocking, but am currently trying to shut down most of the alerts. I don't really want to be told whenever anyone likes one of my posts or when they've quoted me, but I do want to know about any PMs.

I also miss the information about who has posted and when that used to come up with <my content>

I'm sure the new software is better for Shaun, but I haven't really seen any advantage for me yet.


----------



## Manonabike (29 Nov 2011)

Davidc said:


> Points and trophies are easy to ignore, but I agree.
> 
> I'll look forward to the forum blocking, but am currently trying to shut down most of the alerts. I don't really want to be told whenever anyone likes one of my posts or when they've quoted me, but I do want to know about any PMs.
> 
> ...


 
There are still many things that would make the old forum better...... yesterday I was trying to insert a link.... on the old forum it was easy to add the url and a description. Now, we have gone back to adding html tags ourselves to achieve that.

I'm finding it very difficult to get used to the new software, specially when I have no interest in any of the gimmicks. I'd happily do without the all the points, trophies, facebook like gimmicks for some of the more practical functionality of the old forum. 

To stop the annoying alerts click on alerts and then alert preferences..... you can set the alerts you want only.

For your content - on the top of the screen you can see your username.... hover over the rhs of the username and that will open a box. On the rhs about half way down the choice "your contents" is.


----------



## Shaun (29 Nov 2011)

Manonabike said:


> ... yesterday I was trying to insert a link.... on the old forum it was easy to add the url and a description. Now, we have gone back to adding html tags ourselves to achieve that.


 
Nope, just highlight the text, click the link in the editor, and add the URL 

I'm adding some How To posts tonight to help people transition to the new software - if there's anything that you feel would make a useful addition to the list of help threads - just post them here.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (30 Nov 2011)

I've put out a request on the XF developers forum to see if someone will take a commission to make an add-on for us to remove selected forums from What's New.

I'll let you know if we get any takers ...


----------



## summerdays (30 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> if there's anything that you feel would make a useful addition to the list of help threads - just post them here.
> 
> Cheers,
> Shaun


I'm still a bit unsure how to do multiple quotes. In the old version we would click each one as we went along and then click the final reply to put them all in a post.

Now the way that I'm doing it (don't think I've done a multiple quote yet), I click reply which then takes me to the end of the thread ... I then have to remember what number I was on to go and read the bits in between incase someone has already said what I'm about to say. And I seem to get confused about how it deals with replying to a post that isn't on the last page.


----------



## Shaun (30 Nov 2011)

Simply click reply for each post you want to quote (_can only be done within the same page at the moment_) and the quoted text is pushed into the reply box at the bottom of the page.

I'll add a how-to post for it when I get chance.


----------



## Shaun (30 Nov 2011)

summerdays said:


> I'm still a bit unsure how to do multiple quotes. In the old version we would click each one as we went along and then click the final reply to put them all in a post.
> 
> Now the way that I'm doing it (don't think I've done a multiple quote yet), I click reply which then takes me to the end of the thread ... I then have to remember what number I was on to go and read the bits in between incase someone has already said what I'm about to say. And I seem to get confused about how it deals with replying to a post that isn't on the last page.





Admin said:


> Simply click reply for each post you want to quote (_can only be done within the same page at the moment_) and the quoted text is pushed into the reply box at the bottom of the page.
> 
> I'll add a how-to post for it when I get chance.


 
Et voila


----------



## Davidc (30 Nov 2011)

Thanks Man on a bike - I've sorted alerts but can't see how to customise my content when it comes up.



summerdays said:


> I'm still a bit unsure how to do multiple quotes. In the old version we would click each one as we went along and then click the final reply to put them all in a post.
> 
> Now the way that I'm doing it (don't think I've done a multiple quote yet), I click reply which then takes me to the end of the thread ... I then have to remember what number I was on to go and read the bits in between incase someone has already said what I'm about to say. And I seem to get confused about how it deals with replying to a post that isn't on the last page.


 
One way to do it, but you do end up posting and editing, is to do <reply> for the first one and post it, then click <reply> on the next one you want, select the whole of the reply box, CTRL+X to cut and copy, navigate back to the your new post then <edit> on your new post, then CTRL+V to paste the second quote in.

A bit tedious for what was very easy on the previous software, and very laborious for more than 3.


----------



## Shaun (30 Nov 2011)

The reply box can be used at any page in the thread - so if you'd like to quote three posts on page 15 of a 17 page thread, just go to page 15 - click on each post you'd like to reply to (the software will push the quote text into the box for you) and then simply scroll down and reply.

The only time you need to cut and paste is if you're wanting to quote from several different pages, and AFAIK that will make a return in a future update. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (13 Dec 2011)

Uncle Mort said:


> Hi Shaun, is there any news one this yet?


 
Not yet, but it's only been a couple of weeks. As soon as something is available I'll get it installed and announced.


----------

